# ANDALUCIA ES DE CINE. Must See!



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

These are some promotional spots showing many villages of Andalucia from a different point of view.Hope you like it.









































YouTube - El Ejido en Andalucia Es De Cine

















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdiPhEztzTYhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?
v=q9Fvpysdx-U











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2enr1qBx0Rohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?
v=WKWhBT95g18


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Some beautiful places. I really must get down to Andalucia and see it for myself!!

PS Do we say *spots* in English for ads? My students insist so much that this is the correct terminology that I've got .
Sorry Jazzintosh, just checking!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

As far as I am aware, it's only used in terms of meaning a space or a slot on radio and TV. (ie. A 2 minute spot is available). Although it could be advertising jargon - I know in the Spanish publicity agency I worked in there was a software program for ads called Spot. Perhaps it's a word which has been taken from English and incorporated into Spanish? For example, when some Spanish people insist on calling a carton of milk a brick? (Have had to argue about that one.)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Perhaps it's a word which has been taken from English and incorporated into Spanish? For example, when some Spanish people insist on calling a carton of milk a brick? (Have had to argue about that one.)


Hahaha, love it!! Haven't had anyone try that on me - yet!

Spanish people *do* use spot to mean tv ad. The "argument" I have with my students is *do English speaking professionals use this term???*. 
I have a student in the marketing dept. He's Peruvian working in Spain and has to speak English to German counterparts. I get the feeling that the German speakers and Spanish speakers understand *spot* just fine, but I just wanted to know for my own peace of mind.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> do English speaking professionals use this term???


The Channel 4 TV advertising system uses spots. I would imagine it is fairly standard across the industry.

It is quite interesting the complexities of gaining the highest target audience with the lowest number of spots. The customer buys an audience size (e.g. 10 million male 18-34) and in general it is up to the TV people to position efficiently.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> As far as I am aware, it's only used in terms of meaning a space or a slot on radio and TV. (ie. A 2 minute spot is available). Although it could be advertising jargon - I know in the Spanish publicity agency I worked in there was a software program for ads called Spot. Perhaps it's a word which has been taken from English and incorporated into Spanish? For example, when some Spanish people insist on calling a carton of milk a brick? (Have had to argue about that one.)


There isn't much to argue  Brik is just short for Tetra Brik the registered name of the four sided carton made by Tetra Pak


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

anles said:


> There isn't much to argue  Brik is just short for Tetra Brik the registered name of the four sided carton made by Tetra Pak


I understood it was Spanish people (trying) to speak English...


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, but my point is that many Spanish students think that brik is what British people say when we talk about a carton of milk.


----------

